# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Ενισχυτής Z2x-1600

## mikemtb73

Αυτοκινήτου. Ήρθε για επισκευή και λείπει ένα ολοκληρωμένο dip 8 pin στο τροφοδοτικό. Είναι δίπλα σε ένα KIA494ap
Αναζητώ σχέδιο... 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maik65

Γεια σου Μιχαλη,σχεδιο λιγο δυσκολο αλλα με λιγη αναζητηση , νομίζω πως ειναι αυτο
τελικα ειναι ο κλώνος του   Mac Attack 4051 σχεδιο 
dscf0017_142.jpg

----------

mikemtb73 (27-05-19)

----------


## mikemtb73

Ωραίος ο Μάνος. 
Αυτό είναι το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικου με μικροδιαφορες βέβαια που δεν με απασχολούν.
Έχει ας πούμε 2 φορές το κύκλωμα γύρω από τον Τ1, και 3 irfz αντί για 2 παράλληλα. (Σύνολο δηλαδή έχει 12 irfz44)
Και ότι είναι 2 κανάλια και όχι 4καναλος..
Ο προηγούμενος είχε επίσης αφαιρέσει με κοφτακι το q107 που κρατάει το ρεύμα ήρεμιας να μην ξεφύγει με την θερμοκρασία.. άγνωστο το γιατί... Αλλά είχα το άλλο κανάλι και έβλεπα τα υλικά, δεν ήταν πρόβλημα.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.  Έπεσες μέσα για το njm 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------

maik65 (26-05-19)

----------

